# AI AX on the MK13



## Tunanut (Sep 2, 2011)

The new MK-13
https://www.fbo.gov/?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=55136f7e5413a6a03669c52bf38a134c&tab=core&_cview=0

It's just going to make the wait longer for us to get one in our safe.  I put my fingerprints on one last week, bloody sweet.  I want one.


----------

